
Hostile architecture: an uncomfortable urban art – in pictures - tangental
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/gallery/2018/aug/21/hostile-architecture-an-uncomfortable-urban-art-in-pictures
======
tangental
"Julius-Christian Schreiner’s Silent Agents series, shot in London, Paris,
Innsbruck and Hamburg, depicts examples of ‘hostile architecture’: subtle
interventions in urban spaces designed to hinder people’s use of them."

I found this series of images quite disturbing. It made me think of the people
who design these 'interventions'. Are they proud of their work, or do they
have trouble sleeping at night?

